# Biting problems!



## abbiechapman (Apr 14, 2013)

I've had my hedgehog for a few months, he's a boy. Since I got him, I've only been able to hold him with his head away from my skin or he will bite. I had him out today and he was worse, first be bit me when I took my eyes off him for two seconds then he kept trying to get his mouth to my skin so he could do it gain. I wore no hand cream, I don't know why he does it. It might help to know he is very grumpy. I need suggestions to make him more friendly too. He's my first hedgehog, sometimes when he bites it draws blood so it's really annoying when he keeps doing it, it makes me not want to get him out. Any ways to make him stop? Anyways to make him less grumpy? ( and he doesn't like mealworms or treats so I can't reward him when he's out so it seems like a good thing). Thanks


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

Whenever one of our hedgehogs is in a bitey mood we do a 'hand shuffle' to keep them from biting. Basically you keep your hands moving, walking the hedgie over your hands and such, so they don't have time to bite you. Younger hedgehogs can be more prone to biting. Handling your hedgehog often will make him friendlier, and their are a few other techniques you can try, like putting a shirt that smells like you in his cage, or getting a carry sack and carrying him around with you during the day. A sleep sack is another good idea for holding him so he can't bite you, he'll still smell you through the fabric.
Hope this helps,

-Meghan


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Do you use scented body wash or skin softener? Perfume or scented deodorant? Bed, Bath and Body products? Any of these things can set off a hedgie. They are very sensitive to smells. Even dirt/sweat will do it.


----------



## coopdavillage (Mar 1, 2013)

In my experience my male (was a rescue from a great owner that was allergic) bites but my female does not. I am by no means an expert but have done a lot of research on this to get my new hedgie to stop biting. Because of the way i am i don't feel the pain which makes it more of a concern for breaking the skin.

Ways to stop the biting:

1. Don't disturb the hedgie at the wrong time, experienced that this morning when trying to see how he was doing and he tried to take my finger tip off followed by my wrist....
2. If the hedgie does bite you need to first push towards their mouth and if that doesn't work then puff some air in its face and it should let go. 
3. I have seen that you can have a Q-tip with alcohol on it and if the hedgie bites just put the alcohol on its snout just above its nose and this should help to keep future biting down or make it stop.

Keep in mind that some may never stop biting (from what i have found in my research) but that doesn't mean they are a bad animal you just have to handle them differently or not at all. They are solitary animals so it shouldn't affect them too much. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Trakx (Sep 18, 2013)

My hedgie (a little boy) is now 14 weeks old. He's very used to being handled, although he's not always keen on his cuddles. Recently though, he's started biting, and the bites are becoming more vicious daily! He's progressed from a couple of gentle nips, to now attacking one finger 3 or 4 times until he draws blood. He now also takes a firm grip while biting, and won't let go until I've blown on his face at least twice!
I refuse to be manipulated so I maintain contact with him (Sonic  ) until he settles down.
Anyone have any suggestions as to stopping this biting habit?


----------



## Spike12 (Oct 19, 2013)

Mine is 13 weeks old and loves to bite into shirts or in my friendship bracelets and my hands. But he licks for about 5-6 seconds before doing it so I have the time to blow on him to make him stop and he's not doing it when I move him in my hands!


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

coopdavillage said:


> I have seen that you can have a Q-tip with alcohol on it and if the hedgie bites just put the alcohol on its snout just above its nose and this should help to keep future biting down or make it stop.


Is that safe for the hedgie? Isn't the alcohol too strong and will irritate their nose?


----------

